# Breakfast of Champions: Breakfast Stir Fry



## ForkLift (Feb 7, 2015)

Ingredients:
6-8 Eggs
Chopped up Patatos
Green and Red Peppers( Or sweet peppers,YUM, what ever you prefer)
Chopped up sausage bits
a few slices of onions sometimes
Cheese

put a tad bit of cooking oil or butter, i usually use a tablespoon of EVOO or a little as possible
cook everything except the eggs and cheese on a stove stop, let simmer on medium heat for around 7-10 mins until cooked and taters are golden brown.
crack the eggs and whip them real good in a cup then poor them over the stirfry and cover, then flip aroound a miz with a spatchler til all the eggs are cooked. throw some cheese on the top and melt that in on the end.

Bam!
over 100g of protien
over 1100 calories
Great for bulking! 
Great for me period due to my fast matebolsim and i have to work hard to maintain my weight and gains!

This along with my daily morning protin shake which is also over 100g protien and 1100 carolries and im sitting good all morning long!

let me know what you guys think
nothing special but it does the trick!


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 7, 2015)

My wife makes that for me regularly.  Almost exactly the same as the recipe you posted.  She uses 5 to 6 eggs, but I raise my own chickens and the eggs I get are monsters.  I take it to work and eat it for my 2nd meal of the day.  The first is a protein shake..



ForkLift said:


> Ingredients:
> 6-8 Eggs
> Chopped up Patatos
> Green and Red Peppers( Or sweet peppers,YUM, what ever you prefer)
> ...


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 7, 2015)

Yeah  what i posted is a lot and usually enough for two servings! But sometimes i just smash the whole thing on top of my protein shake! Depends how i'm feeling and how hungry i am!

But yeah sometimes i'll split it in two and save some for later.

If i eat all that along with my protien shake thats over 200g of protein in a sitting and i don't even think the body can fully utilize all that protien intake at one time!

So i usually don't drink the morning shake til around a two hours or so after breakfast or vice versa!


----------



## Sully (Feb 9, 2015)

I make the same thing all the time, except no cheese cuz I can't do dairy. Also I sometimes add bacon for flavor, and throw some fresh spinach in at the last second and wilt it slightly. Throw some fresh salsa verde on top and chow down.


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 10, 2015)

Spinach is a nice add.  I'll try that...


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 22, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> I make the same thing all the time, except no cheese cuz I can't do dairy. Also I sometimes add bacon for flavor, and throw some fresh spinach in at the last second and wilt it slightly. Throw some fresh salsa verde on top and chow down.



you dont do dairy?
not even milk?
Man i drink TOO much milk, i realy on milk as a huge source of protien in my shakes. I even go with whole milk sometimes when bulking and trying to keep weightup. got to get thr 2% for the kids tho


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 23, 2015)

This thread is killing me...lol.  I am dieting and can't have anything like this for now.  I am eating a cup of oatmeal (precooked measure), some berries, and a couple of whole eggs with a cup of egg whites.  Nothing compares to a good heavy, gut filling breakfast.  BTW, what does cheese taste like?  I have forgotten....


----------



## squatster (Mar 26, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> My wife makes that for me regularly.  Almost exactly the same as the recipe you posted.  She uses 5 to 6 eggs, but I raise my own chickens and the eggs I get are monsters.  I take it to work and eat it for my 2nd meal of the day.  The first is a protein shake..



You ever get the dbl yokes from your chickens? I used to cherish  them-


----------



## odin (Apr 16, 2015)

Going to give this a try in the morning. Thanks!!


----------



## xman78 (Nov 1, 2017)

: rolleyes:


----------



## muj (Mar 17, 2018)

This looks awesome! been looking for new breakfast ideas. Gonna have to try this one


----------

